

Cisco named “Best Companies to Work For” - ciscozine
http://www.ciscozine.com/2010/02/17/cisco-named-best-companies-to-work-for/

======
lukev
I don't see how any large company can even compare with a small one. There's
no substitute for eating lunch with your CEO and having your issues (and
compensation!) handled on a per-case basis rather than by some implacable
policy.

